# UPDATE ON THE LAYOUT lots of pictures



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

It has been about a year since I have posted pictures

This is a rough plan of the layout. The triangle is approximately 300 feet by 250 feet by 380 feet.
Minimum curves are 24 feet diameter. Turnouts are #6 minimum.
All track is AMS code 250. Passing sidings will hold a 15 car train.
2% grades with the exception of about 140 feet of 4%.
The rise of the RR from the lowest point to the summit will be close to 12 feet.
I have done is the lower right to the temp connection.



















can not get the pictures to upload
Go here
http://www.largescalecentral.com/LSCForums/viewtopic.php?id=12080[/b]

Rodney


----------



## R Snyder (May 12, 2009)

Rodney, 
Have you had a chance to start on any of your yards or scenery since I was down there?


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...p?id=12080


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney the layout is looking great.


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Jerry 
Thanks for the link 
For some reason I cannot get any other pictures to post 
Just go to the link and thanks for looking 
Rodney


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

Richard, 
No been doing stuff around the house to get ready for winter. 
I have been working on the baggage car also Will try to post pictures of it also 

Rodney


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney,

Coming along very nice! Looks like the culb is going to have to plan a road trip from Omaha.

Don


----------



## Rods UP 9000 (Jan 7, 2008)

rlvette , Don 
Thanks for the comments. Still have a a long way to go before the 2011 NGRC. I should have all the mainline done this spring 
and then I will stat on the scenery. 
Rodney


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Rodney,
The design looks fantastic! It's going to be a beauty and I'm looking forward to seeing it at the NGRC in 2011!


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

Layout is looking great Rodney! 

Chris


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow Rodney, thats a lot of elevated track and PVC, really looks nice, after watching you at Martys with the steam track, you are a craftsman, everything is made right.

tom h


----------

